# Piece of Mind: a d20 Modern horror/sci fi campaign [METAGAME]



## The Shaman (Apr 11, 2005)

The wind whipping across the water is chilly. The doctor slips his hands into the front pocket of his hoody as he walks along the bike path, watching the lights glittering on the waters of Mission Bay.

After four days of blue skies and balmy afternoons, the thought of flying home to a rainy SeaTac in the morning holds little appeal. Even after six years living in the Northwest, the Texan hasn’t adjusted sullen, sodden climate.

In contrast, the cool night air of southern California feels good after the hearty Mexican dinner, a combo plate of tamales and enchiladas chased by a couple of _Negro Modelos_ and a shot of _El Patron Añejo_. The Pacific breeze of San Diego invigorates – the cold and damp of Seattle settles in the bones like a dull ache.

The doctor begins to tick over a list of things to do in his head – pack at the hotel, arrange for a shuttle to the airport in the morning, call Annalee – when a movement catches his eye, a shadow among shadows in a clump of palm trees across the sand, a short distance off the bike path. He peers closely at the shadow, more curious than alarmed. The dark form steps out of the gloom and the doctor’s eyes widen as he draws back in revulsion...

*Introduction*
_Piece of Mind_ is a d20 _Modern_ play-by-post horror and science fiction campaign set in the darkest corners of the present day.

The player characters are contacted by a small pharmaceutical company to investigate the disappearance of one of their researchers. The adventurers are independent contractors and may include security professionals, industrial spies, research scientists, private investigators, negotiation specialists, adventure travelers – the company is looking for a team able to follow leads from a dark alley to a remote forest to a corporate boardroom if necessary.

Players in _Piece of Mind_ may utilize the following resources:
 d20 _Modern Core Rulebook_
 d20 _Modern_ web enhancement
 _Weapons Locker_
Material from The Game Mechanics _Modern Player’s Companion_ may be considered – *no other third-party material will be allowed.*

*Characters*
Players should consider selecting a balanced group of classes and skills as the game will involve investigation, infiltration, and diplomacy as well as combat.

Players may select any of the base classes in the d20 Modern core rules. The following guidelines apply:
2nd level player characters at start
28-point buy
Available action points equal 1 + class AP (e.g., a Tough 2 has 7 AP available to start)
Human characters only
Non-FX advanced and prestige classes from the core rules and the d20 _Urban Arcana_ web supplement are permitted – advanced and prestige classes from TGM’s _Modern Player’s Companion_ will be considered on a case-by-case basis. A character may select the Wild Talent psionic feat, as required for entry into the FX Telepath or Battlemind advanced classes; however, entry into these classes carries special requirements that must be satisfied in-game – details will become available as the game progresses.

Please _show your work_ on your character sheets – include all modifiers and ranks to a skill modifier, melee attack modifier, Wealth score, and so on, so that I can see how each number is derived.  (Example.)

*Skills, Talents, and Feats*
Non-FX skills, talents, and feats in the d20 _Modern Core Rulebook_ are available. The following skills from the d20 System 3.5 SRD are also permitted:
Appraise (Smart class skill)
Knowledge (local) (trained only; all-class skill) – the player must specify a discrete location such as a city or other similar geographic area: ‘Seattle’ or ‘San Juan Island’ is acceptable, but ‘Washington’ or ‘the Cascades’ is not.
Use Rope (Fast class skill)
The skill “Knowledge (tactics)” in the d20 _Modern_ core rules is replaced with the following expanded homebrew skill:

*Knowledge (military science)*: _Military organization and administration, history and traditions, combat tactics and maneuver, logistics, and military justice._
Knowledge (military science) is substituted in all places where Knowledge (tactics) is currently applied for purposes of class skills, advanced class requirements, and so on. (Details.)

Skills and feats from the _Modern Player’s Companion_ will be considered on a case-by-case basis.

*Equipment*
Equipment from the d20 _Modern_ core rules and web enhancement is permitted. Please track all Wealth expenditures carefully.

Each character is assumed to have a driver’s license and a passport – all other licenses and permits will need to be purchased normally. Keep track of Wealth bonus changes from purchases of expensive items.

In selecting weapons, consider that the adventures may involve both domestic (United States) and international travel by commercial air and rail carriers – thorough security screening should be anticipated.

*Roleplaying*
Roleplaying is integral to _Piece of Mind_. Please prepare a thoughtful background for your character. At a minimum, the background should include something about the character’s education and previous employment (if applicable), interests, friends and family, personality, goals, and a physical description. The background is a good place to lay a foundation for future base or advanced classes as well.

*Housekeeping*
This thread will continue as the metagame, out-of-character thread after the final roster of players is filled.

To join this campaign, please post a character sheet including a background as described under “*Roleplaying*,” above. A player will not be added to the roster until a character with background is posted – your character sheet is your sign of commitment to active participation in the game.

Using colored text for dialog is recommended – please use dark gray for OoC text in the game thread.

You may use either the *Vacuum Elemental on-line dice roller* or *Nadaka’s dice box* for rolls – please link the results in the game thread like this: Search: 7.

*GM Notes*
_Experience_: Experience is awarded through story awards. A group bonus for roleplaying may be awarded at the end of each adventure, generally equal to 100 XP times the average character level of the player characters. One individual bonus equal to 50 XP times character level will be voted on by the players at the conclusion of each adventure – this is your opportunity to reward your peers for good roleplay.

_House Rules_: A compendium of house rules will be posted later.

*Player roster:*
 Kristen Alexander (played by *Bobitron*)
 Samuel "Hawk" Hawkins (played by *Falkus*)
 Brandon Sharpe (played by *James Heard*)
 Sirk Decker (played by *kmdietri*)

*Alternates:*
 *NightOwl*
 *Ranger Rick*
 *Barak*
 *Maerdwyn*


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 11, 2005)

*House Rules Compendium*

To be added later...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm in as long as I can play a pharmacist and medical specialist. Maybe the company's contact on the team?


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmm, I'd be interested in playing the team's driver and pilot, aiming for the transporter class from the d20 Modern Companion 2.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm in as long as I can play a pharmacist and medical specialist.



Sounds good.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Maybe the company's contact on the team?



Hmmm...interesting. Let me think about how to work this in.







			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'd be interested in playing the team's driver and pilot, aiming for the transporter class from the d20 Modern Companion 2.



That's fine by me.

Looking forward to seeing your character sheets!


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm definitely interested and will think about a character concept and post later.  

Is it okay that I've never played a PbP game before?

thx,
NightOwl


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2005)

Samuel 'Hawk' Hawkins

Description: Sam stands at about six feet, with a slender but sturdy build. He's not a physically imposing person. He's got red hair that he keeps somewhat long and brown eyes. He's got a nasty scar on his forehead, as well as a burn scar on his left arm, and leg, and a few more scars on his chest and back. He usually wears an old-style aviator's leather jacket and sunglasses.

A slight bulge on the left side of his jacket or suit reveals the position of his custom made, gold plated, pearl handled, specially balanced .357 Colt Python, with the word Hawk engraved on it. It was a gift from a female mercenary that he had a brief, romantic relationship with a year back before they parted on friendly terms.

His current car is a bright red, tricked out Acura 3.2 TL that he takes anywhere he goes, if possible. It's the main reason most people hire him, for getting something or someone from one place to another at velocities that generally violate local speed regulations.


Personality: Despite his flamboyant exterior and behavior on the job, Hawk is all business. When he signs up for a job, he sticks with it, as long his employer holds up his end of the bargain. He prefers to avoid gunfights whenever possible, choosing to outrun his enemies rather than outgun them.

He does do things with a certain style and panache, and never lacks for a witty quip or one-liner when on the job. He activiely seeks excitement. When he's not working, he's generally working on his car, or trouncing the local street racers on their own turf.

Hawk also likes to stay on the right side of morality, he considers it a point of pride that in his years as a freelance soldier of fortune, he's never once engaged in what he considers to be morally wrong activities. He's done a few illegal activities, sure, but never violated his own code of morals.


Background and stats to come soon


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

3.2 TL?!? All the fantastic cars available in the modern world and you pick a re-worked Accord?

Just giving you a hard time, Falkus.  

OK, after skimming some rules, I'm going with Kristen Alexander, Smart Hero 2, with strengths in Craft (Pharm), Knowledge (Life Sciences), Research, and Computer Use, and a little bit of Treat Injury and other Knowledges. Feats will be Educated and Medical Expert.

I'll get a basic history up in by Wednesday, which is already written in my head.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2005)

> 3.2 TL?!? All the fantastic cars available in the modern world and you pick a re-worked Accord?




Yes, but all those fanatastic cars have such high price tags.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Yes, but all those fanatastic cars have such high price tags.




Bah. Ask Shaman if you can get a 2-3 year old BMW 528i and use the same stats. I'm a car snob.  

Speaking of the wealth thing...

Shaman, can we take maximum on our starting wealth rolls? I want to be able to afford some gadgets and need the cash.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2005)

According to the errata posted on bullet points, starting wealth for a level 2 heroic character is 8 + occupation + ranks in profession.

Edit: And here it is, http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/bp/20030304a


----------



## James Heard (Apr 12, 2005)

*Brandon Sharpe*
Dedicated Hero 2

STR 10/+0
DEX 13/+1
CON 10/+0
INT 14/+2
WIS 13/+1
CHA 15/+2

Hit Points 11 [6 Max Starting + 5 Ded2]

Defense +3 [Ded2 +2 + Dex +1]
- Touch +3 [Ded2 +2 + Dex +1]
- Flat-footed + 2[Cha2 +2]

Initiative +1 [+1 Dex]

BAB +1 
- Melee + 1 [Ded2 +1]
-  Unarmed +1 
- Ranged + 2 [Ded2 + 1 + 1 Dex]
-  .22 Pathfinder revolver +2 Attack [2d4damage RngInc20ft]

Fortitude +2 [Ded2 + 2]  
Reflex +1 [Ded2 + 0 + 1 Dex]   
Will +3 [Ded2 + 2 + 1 Wis]  

Reputation 3 [Renown +3]
AP 7
Wealth  13 [Wealth Roll+3 + 2 Investigate bonus +4 Ded1Profskill +5 Ded2Profsuccess -1 Purchase of 35mm Camera]
Allegiances: "the fans", family

Starting Occupation: Investigate
Class skills: Craft-Visual Art, Investigate
Bonus Feat: Personal Firearms
Wealth bonus +2

*Skills-*  [28 + 7/level]
Craft-Visual Art +13[5 Ranks +2Int + 1Investigate +3Skill Emphasis +2Creative], Diplomacy +4[2Ranks +2Cha], Investigate +10[5 Ranks +2Int +1Investigate +2Attentive], Knowledge-Civics +3[1 Ranks +2Int], Knowledge-Current Events +4[2 Ranks +2Int], Perform-Sing +6[2 Ranks +2Cha +2Creative], Profession-Investigative Journalist +6[5 Ranks +1Wis], Sense Motive +8[5 Ranks +1Wis +2Attentive], Speak Language-English, Speak Language-Portguese, Speak Language-Spanish, Survival +2[1 Rank +1Wis]

*Feats –*
Simple Weapons Proficiency [Automatic]
Personal Firearms [Bonus Feat]
Creative (Craft-Visual Art & Perform-Sing) [Starting feat]
Renown [Starting feat]
Attentive [Ded2 Bonus Feat]


*Talents –*
Insightful Talent Tree
   Skill Emphasis- Craft-Visual Art

*Class Abilities –*

*Equipment –*
casual clothes, driver's license, passport, registration license for handgun, day pack, Luxury photojournalist vest, light sticks (5 - in vest), digital audio recorder (left front vest pocket), luxury cell phone (left insidefront vest pocket), road atlas (day pack), Luxury 35mm Camera (on strap around neck), 50 rolls of film (day pack), notebooks and pens (day pack), pen light 9right front vest pocket), Pathfinder .22revolver (usually at home in the nightstand by the bed), memorabilia from The New Rebels (in his closet)

*Background Information –*
   By the time he was three years old, Brandon Sharpe had his life outlined for him. His mother would take him to auditions in their clunky VW bus, brush his hair and tell him how special he was. When he was five years old, he landed his first acting job selling cereal. As he grew older the jobs became more and more prestigious, until finally he was approached by Kenneth Marcon and asked to join a new singing group called The New Rebels. 

   They were an overnight sensation. They toured Europe and South America, and sold out stadiums in the States at an ever increasing pace. Brandon spent most of his teenage years on busses and planes. His mother would call him from the huge house that he bought for his family to live in, and tell him how exciting it all was and how special he was. It was quite a ride, instant stardom and fame. Then, overnight, it all disappeared. He had to read about his mother's embezzlement of his fortune in a British magazine. Tony, one of the other bandmembers was arrested for raping a 14 year old girl after a concert in Finland. The bandmembers were growing older, and so were their audiences, and in the time it took to snap fingers he had turned into just another loathesome has-been from the entertainment scene. Tony fled the country, and the rest of the band spent most of the next half-decade checking themselves into rehab and being sued.

   Eventually Brandon cleaned himself and decided to make himself a new life, something as far removed from the music industry and the stage as he could find. The problem he found, was that out-of-work ex-boy band members aren't given much credibility in the real world. He wasted another several long months filling out paperwork and job applications only to be told time and time again that his services were unwanted. Eventually Brandon sold everything he had, bought a camera, and went to Rwanda for what he initially thought of as a vacation. That was a few months before major hostilities broke out between the Hutu and Tutsis, and what followed is still a vague blur in Brandon's mind that only seems real when he looks at the pictures. Eventually he escaped through Virunga National Park with the aid of other refugees, and back to the States where he once again gained minor noteriety when his photographs of the conflict were published in Time magazine. Since then he's taken on assignments around the world, from photographing illegal fishing operations off the coast of Newfoundland to an extended stay in Brazil where he spent months living with Columbian rebels that operated from across the border.

   Brandon doesn't really consider himself a performer anymore, though he's still got a stack full of memorabilia and gold records in a box in the closet. He's old enough now to realize just how much of The New Rebel's success rode on the production machine that drove it, and just now coming to terms with the idea that he just might be remembered for something else besides being a member of a forgotten band.

   Besides himself Brandon regularly visits his parents and sister in Birmingham, where he tries to be "just Brandon" and play with his nieces. It's hard sometimes to describe what he does now for a living, perhaps even more so than it was describing life on the road with The New Rebels. He's more or less come to terms with his mother's misuse of his fortune, though he worries about her using drugs again all the time. What's left of that money and the royalties from The New Rebels tends to go to his family rather than vacations. 

   Physically Brandon is tall, almost with the body of a male dancer. The sort of build that someone only gets from performing on stage for nearly a decade every night and then drinking cheap tequila until it goes a little soft. If his face  were cleanshaven would be astonishingly youthful, but he tends to keep a scrubby little beard to try and disguise that fact. His clothes are kept in a state of practiced disshevelment and he wears dark sunglasses underneath his faded ball caps. He carries an air of brash disregard about him, that sometimes turns to haunted silences. Even when he's dealing with corporate customers Brandon tends to be a "sports coat and jeans" sort of guy, and along with his ratty ball caps it's sort of become part of his mystique. He's been the clotheshorse before and jetted around the world in a private Lear, and he's got scars along his side where he crawled in the mud for three weeks trying to avoid being captured by Hutu death squads. He's not impressed with wealth anymore, and isn't about to pander to people who are without good reason.


Links to the rolls so far: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Brandon Sharpe

OOC: REVISED Ok, looked him over and decided to see if I couldn't get something more to your liking. In this version he'd have needed a lot of help to have gotten radio air play, but that could be glossed over by the notion that there was someone else in the band that actually HAD talent. Now, as a dedicated photojournalist with a weird past, I think it might make more sense for someone to hire him on his own merits. He's still got to overcome the "Say, aren't you that kid from The New Rebels", but he's not going to be stopping for autographs all the time either anymore. His average quality (Take 10) Craft roll is Professional work (23), so maybe he's been sidelining for the company taking PR shots too. Plus, now he's got a +10 Investigate - which should be fairly convincing in the "We want you to find someone" thought process.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> According to the errata posted on bullet points, starting wealth for a level 2 heroic character is 8 + occupation + ranks in profession.
> 
> Edit: And here it is, http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/bp/20030304a



In my book I have it penciled in as +6 for 2nd level, based on the Bullet Points article ("First of all, Table 7-2 is misprinted -- 1st-level NPCs should determine Wealth normally. For 2nd-level NPCs, the bonus should be +6.")

However, for our game, go ahead and take an 8 for your starting Wealth roll and add your Starting Occupation Wealth bonus and ranks in profession - just remember that if I'm giving you the max on something, it's because you're going to need all the help you can get...  

Since we're on the subject, I didn't mention it, but you get maximum hit points for first level and roll normally for second level - you may re-roll once if you roll a one for HP (a second one is Fate telling you to keep your head down...).

*James Heard*...I've been looking over your character pretty closely. You've imbued Brandon with a lot of roleplaying potential, which is something I always like to see as a GM. I do have a question about how he fits into the campaign. Why would he be chosen to be part of a team of investigators searching for a missing person? From a metagame standpoint I see him as the party's "face" character of course, but for in-game reasons, from the perspective of the NPC who's organizing the group, I don't know why I would call on this guy. Putting yourself in the shoes of the NPC for a moment, what in Brandon's background would bring him to your attention as a potential investigator for a missing person and lead you to recruit him?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

NightOwl said:
			
		

> Is it okay that I've never played a PbP game before?



Absolutely! I look forward to seeing your character sheet.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *James Heard*...I've been looking over your character pretty closely. You've imbued Brandon with a lot of roleplaying potential, which is something I always like to see as a GM. I do have a question about how he fits into the campaign. Why would he be chosen to be part of a team of investigators searching for a missing person? From a metagame standpoint I see him as the party's "face" character of course, but for in-game reasons, from the perspective of the NPC who's organizing the group, I don't know why I would call on this guy. Putting yourself in the shoes of the NPC for a moment, what in Brandon's background would bring him to your attention as a potential investigator for a missing person and lead you to recruit him?



He basically bribed his way onto the team. He's charismatic and enough famous that say, a former female fan who found herself in a position of influence, might hire him just for the nepotism of it all. But craft-wise Brandon's a pretty spiffy photographer, so really I was thinking that someone might pass it on their boss as getting a photographer perhaps. Once he's hit third level he'd have the Favor ability in his talent tree I think too, which someone astute might note. And oh yeah, you mentioned something about Psionic FX? I was looking at maybe taking Wild Talent as my third level feat and aiming for Telepath later on, and if that's an option then maybe someone knows something about Brandon that he doesn't even suspect. But yeah, a lot of why I chose the background was because it was such a hard fit- not being obstinate you understand, but it should be a natural question at all times: Just what the hell IS a former child actor and singer doing here in the middle of the gods-know-what?

On the other hand, maybe Brandon actually knew the person missing? Related to them? Is owed money by them? I'm not really grokking the tone and genre as much as I'm normally comfortable with, but after reading some of the other games you're involved in I decided I'd probably like to see if I had a shot in stamping a character sheet.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 12, 2005)

Sirk Decker
Tough 1/Smart 1

STR 10/+0
DEX 14/+2
CON 16/+3 
INT 14/+2
WIS 10/+0
CHA 10/+0

HP: 17 (Smar 1 + 6 [max] + Tou 1 5 [Avg] +6 Con)

Defense +4 [Tou1 +1 + Dex +2, Equip +1]
- Touch +3 [Tou1 +1 + Dex +2]
- Flat-footed +2 [Tou1 +1, Equip +1]


Initiative +2 [Dex +2]

BAB +0 [Tou 1 +0 + Sma1 +0]
- Melee +0 [Tou 4 +3 + Wra 4 +3]
- Ranged +2 [Tou a +0 + Sma1 +0 + Dex +2]

Fortitude +4 [Tou 1 +1 + Sma 1 +0 + Con +3]
Reflex +2 [Tou 1 +0 + Sma 1 +0 + Dex +2]
Will +1 [Tou 1 +0 + Sma 1 +1]

Reputation +1
AP 7
Wealth 8 
Allegiances: Family

Starting Occupation: Adventurer–
Class skills: Move Silently, Treat Injury
Bonus feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Wealth bonus +1

Skills- [44 Smart 1, 5 Tough 1]
Balance +2 [Dex +2], Bluff +0, Climb +0, Concentration +3 [Con +3], Demolitions +9 [4 ranks + Int +2 + cautious +2 + savant +1 ] Diplomacy +0, Disable Device +8 [4 ranks + Int +2 + cautious +2], Disguise +0, Escape Artist +2 [Dex +2], Forgery +2 [Int +2], Gamble +0, Hide +2 [Dex +2], Intimidate +0, Jump +0, Knowledge (current events) +7 [5 ranks + Int +2], Knowledge (popular culture) +7 [5 ranks + Int +2], Knowledge (streetwise) +7 [5 ranks + Int +2], Knowledge (arcane lore) +6 [4 ranks + Int +2] Knowledge (history) +6 [4 ranks + Int +2], Listen +0, Move Silently +7 [5 ranks + Dex +2], Navigate +2 [Int +2], Profession +5 [5 ranks], Read/Write Language (English), Research +2 [Int +2], Ride +2 [Dex +2], Search +6 [4 ranks + Int +2], Sense Motive +0, Speak Language (English), Spot +0, Survival +0, Swim +0, Treat Injury +4 [4 ranks].

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [bonus profession]
Heroic Burst [first level]
Cautious [first level]

Talents –
Remain Conscious [Tough – Unbreakable Talent Tree]
Savant (demolitions) [Smart – Research Talent Tree]


Equipment –

Wealth:8 [8 + 1 adventurer +1 lvl 2, -1 demolition kit, -1 Electrical tool kit(basic)]

Equipment: 

Drivers License, Passport, Leather Jacket, Cell Phone, Casual Clothing, Contractor’s Field Bag, Binoculars, Penlight, Mesh vest, First Aid Kit, Electrical tool kit (basic), Lock picks (license), Demolition kit (license).

Background Information –
Sirk Decker was born on November 14, 1977 in Elmira Ontario.  Sirk was the third of four children, 2 boys and 2 girls.  His father Arthur was a tradesman while his mother Jean was a secretary.  

Sirk’s early years were completely ordinary growing up like many boys in his town grew up.  Winters spent playing hockey and summers spent camping and fishing with friends.  Sirk didn’t excel in school but he knew one thing from a young age, and that was when he grew up he was going to be an archaeologist.

Sirk began his formal training in 1996 at the University of Toronto completing a bachelors of arts in 2000.  With his undergrad complete Sirk finished his master’s degree at the University of Western Ontario and then returned to complete his PhD at Toronto. 

A year into his PhD things looked pretty good, his future seemed all but certain, school was going smoothly, his family was healthy and happy, and he was engaged to a beautiful woman named Rebecca he’d met in first year at Toronto. 

However in 2003 things would change.  Sirk accepted an offer to do field work on a recently discovered Incan site in the mountains of Peru.  Traveling with his wife to Peru Sirk had no idea what fate had in store for him.

Two weeks after beginning work on the excavation the camp was attacked by Marxist rebels.  A group of rebels known as the Fourth Sword of Marxism and led by a man named Abimael Guzman attacked the camp and captured of killed most of Sirk’s colleagues.  The northerners were taken prisoner to be ransomed back to their families in the States and Canada.  On that day Sirk’s soul diead as he helplessly watched as many of the women, including his fiancée, were raped and murdered.  

After three months of captivity in a mountain camp Sirk and his colleagues were finally rescued.  Private contractors working on behalf of the victim’s families stormed the camp.  There was a brief but intense fire fight, however with most of the rebel’s ‘political’ leaders away, the peasant fighters did not have the heart to die for the lives of seven foreigners and quickly retreated into the jungle.  During the rescue Sirk had ‘handled himself well,’ or so he was told.  The only thing he knew for sure was that he had killed, and that killing had filled a part of the vast emptiness witnessing Rebecca’s murder had created inside him.  And so, shortly after the evacuation helicopter sped away Sirk knew he had found his second calling in life.       

After that Sirk tried to return to his old life.  But the ache inside him made everything seem so hollow and worthless.  His head was filled with the horror of witnessing his fiancée’s murder and the anger and sorrow on the faces of her family.  He kept the charade up for a few months but knew he had to fill the void inside him before it consumed him.  He had been told in the hours following the evacuation, in those moments of instant camaraderie created by near death, that if he ever wanted a career change he knew where to look.  

With that in mind he flew out to the west coast and presented himself at the offices of Archo-Tech Securities Corp.  

A year and a half of training, traveling, missions, women, drugs, and killing had not filled the void.  They treated the symptoms for a short period but the pain and self loathing always came back.  If one thing was for certain Sirk needed to find his third calling in life…


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 12, 2005)

Oops Double Post


----------



## Falkus (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's the rest, let me know I missed anything.

Fast 2

Occupation: Rural (Personal firearms proficiency, drive, repair)

STR 8/-2
DEX 16/+3
CON 15/+2 
INT 14/+2
WIS 10/+0
CHA 10/+0

HP: 17 (10 + 7)

Defense: 18 [10 + 4 (class) + 3 (dex) + 1 (armor)]
Touch: 17
Flatfooted: 15

Initiative +7 [+3 (dex) + 4 (full alert)]

BAB +1
- Melee +0 [+1(BAB) -1(str)]
- Ranged +4 [+1(BAB) +3(dex)]
- +2 Mastercraft Colt Python (+7 attack, 2d6 damage, 40ft range inc)
- Taser (+4 attack, 1d4 damage + paralysis, 5 ft range inc)

Fortitude +2 [+2(con)]
Reflex +5 [+2(fast) +3(dex)]
Will +0 []

Reputation +0
AP 7
Wealth 
Allegiances: None

Skills-
Craft mechanical +7 (5 ranks + 2 int), Drive +11 (5 ranks + 3 dex + 1 profession +2 vehicle expert), Knowledge streetwise +7 (5 ranks + 2 int), Navigate +4 (2 ranks + 2 int), Pilot +10 (5 ranks +3 dex + 2 vehicle expert), Profession +5 (5 ranks), Repair +7 (5 ranks + 2 int)

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [bonus profession]
Point blank shot [First level]
Vehicle expert [First level]
Double tap [Second level fast bonus feat]

Talents –
Full alert (+4 initiative, from d20 Modern companion 2)


Wealth: 0 [8 + 1 rural, + 5 profession -2 colt python -2 nightvision goggles Acura 3.2 TL -4, GPS receiver -5 ]

Equipment: 
Drivers License
Pilot’s license for all classes of non-restricted planes and helicopters
Passport
Semiautomatic pistols license
Acura 3.2 TL 
Mastercraft +2 Colt Python (holster)
Taser (pocket)
Concealed carry holster (worn)
Illuminator (pocket)
75 lb Aluminum travel case (trunk of car)
300 rounds of .357 ammunition (Travel case)
6 .357 speed loaders (pockets)
Leather Jacket (worn)
Cell Phone (pocket)
Casual Clothing (worn)
Binoculars (Glove compartment of car)
Penlight (pocket)
First Aid Kit (trunk of car)
Basic electrical tool kit (trunk of car)
Basic mechanical tool kit (trunk of car)
Night vision goggles (glove compartment of car)
Snake eye lens (travel case)
Concealable video camera (travel case)
3 rolls of duct tape (glove compartment)
Multipurpose tool (pocket)
25 zip ties (travel case)
Road atlas (car)
Compass (pocket)
GPS receiver (pocket)
10 chemical lightsticks (travel case)
9 road flares (travel case)

Background:

Samuel Hawkins grew up on a farm in Iowa. His father was a retired US airforce pilot, and his mother wasn’t home often, as she flew passenger planes for a living. With a parentage like that, it was no wonder that Samuel took to studying airplanes with a lot of energy at a young age.

During his youth, he helped his father out on the farm during the day, and studied books on airplanes and the history of flight by night. He also showed a good aptitude for mechanics while he helped his father, soon becoming fairly proficient at fixing things.

His biggest heroes were the ace pilots of World War I and II, as well as General Patton Sam admired Patton’s direct and to the point behavior.

During college, Sam discovered another love. Fast cars. It was as if vehicles were an extension of his own body. He quickly rose to the top of the local street racing groups, beating all the competition that came his way.

When he finished college, with a degree in engineering, Sam, as everybody expected, enlisted in flight school, and easily aced the course. Then, came an enlistment in the air force. What nobody expected was him to bounce out of basic.

Sam loved flying, but he hated the aura of discipline and authority in the military. He was kicked out for repeated insubordination. After spending a month back home with his parents, his vanished down the back roads of the United States and sought excitement on his own terms.

For the next three years, he worked in South America and Africa as a professional mercenary. Handling mostly helicopters, he flew teams of mercenary commandos to their objectives, waited while they blew up/shot up/kidnapped/rescued/stole said obecjtive, and then flew them out, often being shot at. On two occasions, he handled a MiG fighter jet to level some hard targets, and on a third, he flew a Russian assault helicopter in a ground support mission.

He's also been doing a lot of work as an underground courier. When people needed something transported that was too hot or risky to use a regular courier service, he was there to answer the call. Packages, people, as long as it didn’t go against his code of morals, he would move it. He does most of his courier work in the United States.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome, Falkus. +11 Drive at second level. I'll trust you to get my weak non-combatant out of danger in a rush.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm not really grokking the tone and genre as much as I'm normally comfortable with...



Hmmm...let me see if I can help with that.

The adventurers are being hired by the subsidiary of a major corporation, a Fortune 500-type company, so in assembling this team they're looking for people who are (1) professional in manner and appearance and (2) relatively cheap (for reasons that will be understood as we get into the adventure). Think of the characters in _Sneakers_, rather than _The A-Team_ or _Mission: Impossible_ - business-like rather than over-the-top.

As far as genre details, you've got horror, science fiction, and the possibility of psionics somewhere down the line - I could tell you more but then I'd have to kill you, which is something I generally try to avoid, at least until AFTER char gen is complete... 


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> ...but after reading some of the other games you're involved in I decided I'd probably like to see if I had a shot in stamping a character sheet.



Players, please take note: flattery WILL get you everywhere in my games.  


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Just what the hell IS a former child actor and singer doing here in the middle of the gods-know-what?



I think Brandon needs a sort of Bob Geldof moment in his background: at some point he is exposed to some ill of the world and really dedicates himself to its betterment - not in the flashy way of most celebrities, but by really working at it, getting in the trenches and doing things not for their P.R. value but for their human value. Instead of earning him fame and a spotlight, it earns him respect that's below the radar.

Does this help?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Is it to late to add another PC?

I was going to have a demolitions/thief guy, but I made some major errors and I need to redo the entire sheet. If you are booked up, than it probably is not worth redoing.  I was planning to have disable device & demo as key skills.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Is it to late to add another PC?



I was thinking about whether or not I could add a fifth PC, but it would be a bit unwieldly.

Would you like to be an alternate?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I was thinking about whether or not I could add a fifth PC, but it would be a bit unwieldly.
> 
> Would you like to be an alternate?




Sure.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 12, 2005)

I just posted a revised version of Brandon above, hopefully more in line with what you're thinking of.

*Falkus*: A few points: Sam would have to bounce out after Basic, otherwise he wouldn't have gone through flight school, unless you're saying that he went to a civilian flight school?

Just thinking- how would anyone steal an A-10?   Sell one illegally maybe, but steal one? They've had embedded GPS systems in them for almost a decade and there's only 65 supposed to be commissioned at any given time - plus they're 13 mil apiece. I haven't even seen where they're cleared for overseas sales? A good source to find military aircraft that you might common to a region can be found in the order of battles at http://www.scramble.nl. Maybe instead of being a stolen aircraft it was a "loner" from the CIA or something? Usually in Africa and South America you're going to see more F-4s, MirageIIIs, Tornados, and such than anything else. There's really no reason to consider buying A-10s I think unless you can be pretty sure that you're going to have air superiority ahead of time.

Sorry, they've been testing them for weeks overhead and I've been driving past them on the flight line - so I've been sort of looking up on them as a curiousity.   If you know a country besides the US that has them though, I'd be interested in looking them up. Anyways, not trying to spoil the party - I realize it's a game and all that    It just stuck in my mind, we do a lot of sales of aircraft but I'm pretty sure that A-10s are a US exclusive (and, um, if you're stealing military aircraft from the USAF then you're likely an enormous beat stick waiting to happen upon you since they have your prints and DNA on record from your service obligations).


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 12, 2005)

I was really hoping to get to this tonight, Shaman, but it looks ike it might end up being tomorrow. Thanks for your patience.

At least you are recruiting much faster than in that little conflict in Algeria


----------



## Falkus (Apr 13, 2005)

> A few points: Sam would have to bounce out after Basic, otherwise he wouldn't have gone through flight school, unless you're saying that he went to a civilian flight school?




Yeah, civilian flight school.



> Just thinking- how would anyone steal an A-10?  Sell one illegally maybe, but steal one? They've had embedded GPS systems in them for almost a decade and there's only 65 supposed to be commissioned at any given time - plus they're 13 mil apiece. I haven't even seen where they're cleared for overseas sales?




The extent of my knowledge concerning the A-10 is that it's got a big freakin' gun on the front. I'll edit my background in a bit.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 13, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> The extent of my knowledge concerning the A-10 is that it's got a big freakin' gun on the front. I'll edit my background in a bit.



Heh, sorry. I'm a military geek. If anyone starts telling me I've got life in a boy band all wrong though, I'd appreciate it because honestly I have no clue beyond the "wears funny clothes/Marky Mark does movies now" information.   A-10s _are _really neat though, it's been really fun being able to watch them circle on approach lately. And hey, it was even kind of fun looking up to see if A-10s were anywhere else but in the US because I'd never even thought about it. If they were so purpose-built I imagine someone else might have 'em, but most everyone else that could use them builds their own aircraft I think.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 13, 2005)

Guess I was too slow on the draw...

Why does RL have to get in the way so often?

Good luck with the game,
NightOwl


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

NightOwl said:
			
		

> Guess I was too slow on the draw...
> 
> Why does RL have to get in the way so often?



Sorry about that, *NightOwl*.   

May I keep you listed as an alternate?







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I just posted a revised version of Brandon above, hopefully more in line with what you're thinking of.



Now you've given me something to work with - excellent! Thanks.

I'm going to go over everyone's sheets in more detail as soon as *Bobitron*'s is posted - after that I'll open a Rogues Gallery thread and the game thread.

(Wow, I'm getting whiplash from the lightning speed with which this game came together!   )


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Handling mostly helicopters, he flew teams of mercenary commandos to their objectives, waited while they blew up/shot up/kidnapped/rescued/stole said obecjtive, and then flew them out, often being shot at. On two occasions, he handled a MiG fighter jet to level some hard targets, and on a third, he flew a Russian assault helicopter in a ground support mission.



Just a reminder - operating a helicopter or jet without the corresponding Aircraft Operation feat incurs a -4 penalty to Pilot checks.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

Any word about Kristen's involovement with our employer, Shaman? I was thinking it could be her first field operation after a few years of residencies and such. I'll get her on here today regardless.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 13, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry. I'm a military geek. If anyone starts telling me I've got life in a boy band all wrong though, I'd appreciate it because honestly I have no clue beyond the "wears funny clothes/Marky Mark does movies now" information.  A-10s _are _really neat though, it's been really fun being able to watch them circle on approach lately. And hey, it was even kind of fun looking up to see if A-10s were anywhere else but in the US because I'd never even thought about it. If they were so purpose-built I imagine someone else might have 'em, but most everyone else that could use them builds their own aircraft I think.




A-10s are the sweetest plane ever.  When I was in the military I worked with them all the time.  They could turn on a dime and give you 9.5 cents in change.  The only problem was that they did not fit into the "philosophy" of the air force.  I have never heard of those planes being used by anyone except the US.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 13, 2005)

> Just a reminder - operating a helicopter or jet without the corresponding Aircraft Operation feat incurs a -4 penalty to Pilot checks.




I got a +10 to my pilot checks, I can handle the penalty until I get the feat.

Edit: Of course, now that I've said that, next time I have to make an urgent pilot check, I'll miss it by three and condemn the entire team to a fiery death.


----------



## Barak (Apr 13, 2005)

Darn it.  List me as a third alternate?

Especially since my only current D20 Modern character I'm playing seems to be on the verge of dying.... :/


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Darn it.  List me as a third alternate?
> 
> Especially since my only current D20 Modern character I'm playing seems to be on the verge of dying.... :/




Ha! You're not the only one...

Shaman, if I end up being employed by the company, can I get the my laptop, and the pharmaceutical, medical, and chemical equipment at cut rates? They are killing my wealth bonus. If not, no biggie, she will buy them all out of her own pocket.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I got a +10 to my pilot checks, I can handle the penalty until I get the feat.
> 
> Edit: Of course, now that I've said that, next time I have to make an urgent pilot check, I'll miss it by three and condemn the entire team to a fiery death.




My thoughts exactly


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 13, 2005)

Edited to include company info and updated equipment.

*Dr. Kristen Alexander*
Smart 2

STR 10/±0
DEX 10/±0
CON 10/±0
INT 18/+4
WIS 12/+1
CHA 10/±0

Hit Points 9
MDT: 10

Defense +1 [Smart +1]
- Touch +1 [Smart +1]
- Flat-footed +1 [Smart +1]

Initiative ±0

BAB +1 [Smart +1]
-Unarmed/Grapple +1 [1d3 non-lethal/bludgeoning/Crit.20] 
- Improvised weapon +1 [1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4 M/1d6 L bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10-ft. max]
-Ranged +1
Fortitude ±0
Reflex ±0
Will +3 [Smart +2, WIS +1]

Reputation +1
AP 6
Starting Wealth +20 [+8 starting, +4 Occupation, +3 Windfall feat, +5 Profession]
Current Wealth after Equipment +7
Allegiances: Self, family/friends, employer, companions

Starting Occupation: Doctor
Class skills: Craft (Pharmaceutical), Treat Injury
Wealth bonus +4

Skills [Starting skill points 65]

Balance +0 
Bluff +0
Climb +0
Computer Use* +9 [5 ranks, +4 INT]
Concentration +0
Craft* +4
Craft (chemical)* [5 ranks, +4 INT]
Craft (electronic)*
Craft (mechanical)*
Craft (pharmaceutical)* +14 [5 ranks, +1 Occupation, +2 Medical Expert, +2 Savant talent, +4 INT]
Craft (structural)*
Craft (visual art)*
Craft (writing)*
Decipher Script* +7 [3 ranks, +4 INT]
Diplomacy +0 
Disable Device* +5 [1 rank, +4 INT]
Disguise +0 
Drive +0
Escape Artist +0
Forgery* 
Gamble +0
Gather Information +0 
Hide +0
Intimidate +0 
Investigate* +7 [3 ranks, +4 INT]
Jump +0
Knowledge (Current Events)* +9 [5 ranks, +4 INT] 
Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences)* +11 [5 ranks, +2 Educated, +4 INT]
Knowledge (Physical Sciences)* +11 [5 ranks, +2 Educated, +4 INT]
Knowledge (Popular Culture)* +8 [4 ranks, +4 INT]
Knowledge (Technology)* +6 [2 ranks, +4 INT]
Listen +1 [+1 WIS]
Move Silently +0
Navigate* +4 [+4 INT] 
Perform +0
Profession (Research Pharmacist)* +7 [5 ranks, +1 Windfall, +1 WIS]
Read/Write Language (Spanish)* [1 rank]
Research* +9 [5 ranks, +4 INT]
Ride +0
Search* [5 ranks, +4 INT]
Sense Motive +0
Speak Language (Spanish)* [1 rank] 
Spot +0
Survival +0
Swim +0
Treat Injury* +8 [5 ranks, +2 Medical Expert, +1 WIS]

Feats –
Simple Weapons Proficiency [automatic]
Medical Expert (+2 on Craft- Pharmaceutical and Treat Injury checks) [Starting feat]
Windfall (+3 Wealth, +1 Profession) [Starting Feat]
Educated (+2 on Knowledge- Earth/Life and Physical Science) [Smart bonus feat]

Talents –
Savant (+ Smart Level on Craft- Pharmaceutical) [Smart Research talent tree]

Equipment –

Aluminum travel case, 40 lb capacity (PDC 11, Wt 10)
- Laptop computer w/ Performance upgrade (PDC 25, Wt 5)
- Laptop case (Fits within Aluminum case, but can be used separately, PDC 10, Wt 2)
- Modem, Cellular (PDC 6, Wt -)
- Digital Camera (PDC 14, Wt .5)
- Digital Audio Recorder (PDC 10, Wt 1)
- Portable Sat phone (PDC 17, Wt 2, drops Wealth to 19)
- Compact printer/scanner (PDC 14, Wt 3)
- Chemical kit (PDC 16, Wt 6, drops Wealth to 18)
- Pharmacist kit (PDC 17, Wt 6, drops Wealth to 17)
- Medical kit (PDC 15, Wt 5, drops Wealth to 16)
- Extra Laptop battery (PDC 10, Wt 1)
- Atlas of the US (PDC 4, Wt 1)
Handbag (PDC 4, Wt 1)
- Hands-free cell phone w/ camera (PDC 15, Wt -, drops Wealth to 15)
- Extra cell phone battery (PDC 5, Wt-)
- PDA (PDC 16, Wt .5, drops Wealth to 14)
- Penlight (PDC 3, Wt .5)
Suitcase, 40 lb capacity (PDC 11, Wt 10)
-Clothing, 2 outfits each of Business, Casual, and Formal (PDC 15, Wt 16, drops Wealth to 13)
-Personal items (PDC 10, Wt 10)
Coat (PDC 8, Wt 2)
Audi S4 Avant, black (PDC 30, drops Wealth to 7, uses BMW M3 Stats)

Background Information:

Kristen was born in 1975 in Northern Maine, only daughter of a potato farmer. A bright young girl, she did very well in public schools, and eventually the family was awarded a scholarship to allow Kristen to attend the prestigious Berkeley Carroll School, a private institution in New York City. It prepared her well for college, and she attended Yale University and the University of Connecticut, getting degrees in Pharmacy, Chemistry, and Biology. After eight years of school, she decided to work overseas before entering the workplace in the States. She left in 2001 to live in Madrid, studying the Influenza virus and possible vaccines. The work was woefully underpaid but rewarding. Eventually, financial concerns led Kristen to leave for the States in 2004. She was offered positions around the country, but settled on a decent paying job in Kirkland, a suburb of Seattle, with Martin Pharmacology. The small pharmaceutical company is a subsidiary of the German corporation Strelitzer Biomedizinisch A.G. The company’s specialty is in drugs for the treatment of mental illness, so Kristen was intrigued by the offer, as she has no expertise in psychology or human behavior. Turns out, they weren’t looking for a lab worker, but someone to work in the field. It wasn’t a huge amount of money, but it seemed like an interesting job. She will act as the company’s agent along with a team of investigators looking after Martin’s interests. Better than the retail and somewhat boring research jobs she was offered elsewhere, that’s for certain. Moving to Seattle, she now rents a small condo in the downtown area, bought a nice car and the gear for field work, and awaits her first assignment with excitement. 

Kristen’s expertise lies in Chemistry, Biology, Pharmacy, and Computer application. While not a computer technician, she is an expert at researching difficult or obscure topics on the internet and using just about any software available. 

Personality/appearance:

Kristen is a fit young woman, about 5’6”, 115 pounds. Brown hair comes down to her shoulders, but she normally wears it in two short ponytails at the back of her neck. She has green eyes that most men consider her best feature. She is stronger than most women her size, and keeps in shape through consistent work at the gym. She has a reputation as one of those annoying people who can eat whatever she wants and never look the worse for it, but Kirsten knows it comes from hard work. She has a love of fine restaurants, and loves to eat out, preferring Mexican and Italian food. Kristen tends to be shy at first, but opens up relatively quickly after knowing someone for a few days. She is not a very ‘take-charge’ personality, and does her best work when driven by a good leader.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Any word about Kristen's involovement with our employer, Shaman? I was thinking it could be her first field operation after a few years of residencies and such. I'll get her on here today regardless.



Yes, that will work.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shaman, if I end up being employed by the company, can I get the my laptop, and the pharmaceutical, medical, and chemical equipment at cut rates? They are killing my wealth bonus. If not, no biggie, she will buy them all out of her own pocket.



You can requisition the laptop and you can use the equivalent of the pharmaceutical and chemical kits "in the lab" at Martin Pharmacology (your employer), but field work isn't something the company is set up to handle, so travel kits would be Kristen's responsibility.

About Martin Pharmacology (for your character background)...[sblock]Martin Pharmacology is located in the Seattle suburb of Kirkland. The company is a U.S. subsidiary of the German corporation Strelitzer Biomedizinisch A.G.

Martin Pharmacology was founded eight years ago by Dr. Peter Martin, who remained as CEO when the company was purchased by Strelitzer in 2002. The company is a pharmaceutuical R&D lab working primarily on medications used for the treatment of mental illness: anti-depressants, anti-psychotics, and so on. The company develops medications and performs clinical trials, but the actual production of the medications is handled by Strelitzer and other companies - it's a collegial sort of think-tank.

Dr. Martin and the other researchers have several patents and are small but well-respected players in the pharmaceutical industry.[/sblock]







			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> I got a +10 to my pilot checks, I can handle the penalty until I get the feat.
> 
> Edit: Of course, now that I've said that, next time I have to make an urgent pilot check, I'll miss it by three and condemn the entire team to a fiery death.



You said it - I didn't. Don't say I didn't warn you however... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Darn it.  List me as a third alternate?



No problem - this game is one plane-crash away from needing a bunch of alternates apparently... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Especially since my only current D20 Modern character I'm playing seems to be on the verge of dying.... :/



C'mon, where's that fighting spirit?!? (And don't say bleeding out into the desert sand...) 


			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> The only problem was that they did not fit into the "philosophy" of the air force.



Is that because they (1) don't fly Mach-5.,(2) can't carry an entire division, or (3) doesn't deliver nukes?

It does seem like the A-10 might be better assigned to Army aviation...


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Game on!*

The Rogues Gallery thread is up: *Piece of Mind: Dramatis Personae* - please post your character sheets there. If you plan to make any changes to equipment, skills points, or whathaveyou, you may do so up until you make your first post in the game thread - at that point, your character is set.

*Bobitron*, the details about Kristen's employer are here - you can use that to update her resume.

The game thread is up as well: *Thin Air*.

Please remember to use this thread for out-of-game discussion.

*GAME ON!*


----------



## Falkus (Apr 13, 2005)

> No problem - this game is one plane-crash away from needing a bunch of alternates apparently...




You're not helping my self-confidence here. 



> It does seem like the A-10 might be better assigned to Army aviation...




I do know enough about the A-10 to know that it's a great plane and very useful, but the army can't fly it, because they're not allowed to use fixed wing aircraft apparnatly. It would come in handy for the marines, maybe, but they're trying to convert to an all VTOL force. Politics is an amazing thing.


----------



## Barak (Apr 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> No problem - this game is one plane-crash away from needing a bunch of alternates apparently...




A'ight, just let me know if you need me.  I got the character I'd play in my head already, so it would take about 20 minutes to get him typed out.  And he'd come with a good reason to join up (for free!), -AND- a good reason why he hasn't joined from the beginning.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 14, 2005)

Verry Kool, very kool.

Sorry for the delay in posting...


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 14, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, *NightOwl*.
> 
> May I keep you listed as an alternate?




Absolutely Shaman!  Hope you don't mind if I "lurk" in the meantime... 



thx,
NightOwl


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 14, 2005)

Shaman- I'll be away on Thursday. I'll probably get a chance to check in at night. Can you keep this in mind for our games? Thanks, man.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 14, 2005)

NightOwl said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind if I "lurk" in the meantime...



Please do!  

BTW, I like your handle and avatar - are you a fan of _The Watchmen_, or do you just stay up late a lot?


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shaman- I'll be away on Thursday. I'll probably get a chance to check in at night. Can you keep this in mind for our games? Thanks, man.



Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## James Heard (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a reference for anyone who (like me) doesn't do ferries much. I found a visual aid of the Sealth:

The Sealth

Seriously, the only ferries I've ever been on have been little tiny things they drag across glorified wet-ditches in Tennessee with chainsaw motors.   

(Ok, maybe not that bad...but close)


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a test.Roll


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 14, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just a reference for anyone who (like me) doesn't do ferries much. I found a visual aid of the Sealth:
> 
> The Sealth



That's a nice picture of her!







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Seriously, the only ferries I've ever been on have been little tiny things they drag across glorified wet-ditches in Tennessee with chainsaw motors.
> 
> (Ok, maybe not that bad...but close)



And she's actually one of the smaller ferries in the WSF fleet...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> That's a nice picture of her!




The Yakima, mentioned below that picture, is named after the Native tribe and town Yakima. I lived there for quite a while, throughout middle and high school. Great memories, and I'd love to go back.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 15, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Please do!
> 
> BTW, I like your handle and avatar - are you a fan of _The Watchmen_, or do you just stay up late a lot?




Thanks Shaman!  

Didn't realize that there is a NightOwl in _The Watchmen_, which means I'll have to do what I've always meant to do and read those!  

So, for me it's about me staying up late basically all the time.  Fortunately, I require very little sleep to function normally.

Good start to the game thus far...

thx,
NightOwl


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 15, 2005)

NightOwl said:
			
		

> Didn't realize that there is a NightOwl in _The Watchmen_, which means I'll have to do what I've always meant to do and read those!



Two of them, actually - the original NiteOwl from the Thirties and his successor from the Sixties.

It's an outstanding book - can't recommend it highly enough. I reread it three or four times a year.







			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> So, for me it's about me staying up late basically all the time.  Fortunately, I require very little sleep to function normally.



Must be nice...I'm considering hibernating a few months a year in the hope that maybe then I'll get enough sleep... :\


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 18, 2005)

Everybody have a good weekend?

I was renovating the house we're moving into so I didn't get on here to post as often as I would have liked.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

Good weekend for me! We found an apartment in Providence, RI, which I thought would take a couple weekends. It's expensive, but really nice. Now I just have to find a way to pack up all my gaming stuff without destroying all those minis...


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, I'm moving next weekend.  I have mostly the new plastic prepainted jobbies so I'm not too worried about them.  I still have a lot of them to move.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd love to go on the alternate list for this game


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm moving next weekend.  I have mostly the new plastic prepainted jobbies so I'm not too worried about them.  I still have a lot of them to move.




Yeah, my plastics I'm not too concerned about. I can always glue them back together if need, and my ongoing laziness is working in my favor, as practically none of them are painted. It's my metals that will be tough, especially the more delicate ones from Rackham. I haven't found a way to store them without risking damage, forget transport them.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

I did a cross country move a couple years ago, without a single broken mini.  For the small regular ones, I used plastic pistol cases with foam inserts (cheaper than Chessex, but the same basic idea), and for the large ones, a bought a pack of cardstock, and cut strips that were as wide as the mini was tall, and taped them around the mini in a cylinder.  Put the cylinders in big card board boxes, and poured packing peanuts in between and in the cyliders.  after the first layer was covered with an inch of peanuts, I laid a couple sheets of cardstock in and put down another layer of minis until the box was full.  Worked very well


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, Maerdwyn!


----------



## Falkus (Apr 18, 2005)

> and a bunch of mp-3s on the hard drive




Aha! I think I've figured it out. The RIAA grabbed him!


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Aha! I think I've figured it out. The RIAA grabbed him!




Hahaha, he was a music pirate/distributor!


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'd love to go on the alternate list for this game



Done!







			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> Aha! I think I've figured it out. The RIAA grabbed him!



Damn. Well, this concludes our adventure...


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

A reminder: reviewing the bank records _et al._ provided by Martin and Slocum requires a Research check - a character gets a +2 skill synergy for at least 5 ranks in either Knowledge (business) for the bank records and Knowledge (earth and life sciences) for e-mails. A character may aid another on this check.

The degree of success will determine what information you're able to glean from the records. You can make multiple checks to answer different questions, within reasonable limits - for example, one person could look for clues in the bank records, another in the phone bills, another in the e-mails, and so on. A general "I'm looking for clues" will get you a -2 circumstance penalty - a more specific topic may get you a circumstance bonus of +1 to +4 depending on exactly what you decide your character researching in the records.

Remember that each Research check takes 1d4 hours.

Good luck!


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone else having trouble with color tags? I couldn't get mine to display on that last post. Weird.

OK, time for research. Kristen has a +9 in Research and Computer Use, and a +11 in Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences). I would think that Decker should aid her in the search for that ever important bonus. Any thoughts from the group as to what we should be looking for? 

Shaman, can we take 10 or 20 on the roll? We have the entire evening and all day Saturday, right? 

Maybe the others can visit the apartment on Saturday while Kristen does the research, if she can take 20.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Two of them, actually - the original NiteOwl from the Thirties and his successor from the Sixties.
> 
> It's an outstanding book - can't recommend it highly enough. I reread it three or four times a year.Must be nice...I'm considering hibernating a few months a year in the hope that maybe then I'll get enough sleep... :\




Cool...thanks for the info.

Hibernation eh?  Now that's something that my wife would definitely like to be able to do!
She needs a minimum of 8 hours...what's the saying?  'Opposites attract'.  

Really like how the game is unfolding so far...and interesting to see how the characters are starting to develop and interact with one another.

NightOwl


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaman,

I'm new to the PbP thing.  Do we need to go ahead and submit characters to you since we are listed as alternates?  Or is that done if/when the time comes?

thx,
NightOwl


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shaman, can we take 10 or 20 on the roll? We have the entire evening and all day Saturday, right?



Taking 10 on the Research check requires 1-4 hours to complete - taking 20 means that the Research check takes 20-80 hours.

If the check is interrupted for any reason, I calculate how much time you've spent and give you that much of the check as your roll - for example, if you attempt to take 20 and you're interrupted in hour 20 of a 40 hour check, your roll for the skill check is 10.

Considering you still need sleep or risk being fatigued, you have about 24 useful hours between Friday evening and Sunday morning before "checking out" of Dr. Martin's guest house - this would constitute an interruption of the skill check.

Does that give you enough information for you to plan your actions?







			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> Really like how the game is unfolding so far...and interesting to see how the characters are starting to develop and interact with one another.



Good players make all the difference.  


			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> I'm new to the PbP thing.  Do we need to go ahead and submit characters to you since we are listed as alternates?  Or is that done if/when the time comes?



If a space comes open, we'll go ahead and have you make your character then - IMX it's easier to tailor the character to the campaign at that point, so the character can be dropped into the action a little more readily.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

Say, what time of night is it when we're finished grilling the suits? Trying to decide on if my character would best be spending his night seeing the nightlife of Greater BFE or sleeping. Brandon certainly isn't going to be much use showing off _his _l33t computer skillz... Unless someone's wanting a critique on the missing guy's musical taste...though I'm pretty sure Brandon doesn't have much either. "What?! No Michael Bolton? Gosh, this guy is hardcore. We should check out those 'punk rock' clubs." Okay, maybe not. But the _original _version of Brandon...


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 19, 2005)

> OK, time for research. Kristen has a +9 in Research and Computer Use, and a +11 in Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences). I would think that Decker should aid her in the search for that ever important bonus. Any thoughts from the group as to what we should be looking for?




Yeah that sounds like a good plan I should definately aid you on this.

I think one thing we can try and look for is any communications that would indicate a contact in Venezeula.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Taking 10 on the Research check requires 1-4 hours to complete - taking 20 means that the Research check takes 20-80 hours.
> 
> Considering you still need sleep or risk being fatigued, you have about 24 useful hours between Friday evening and Sunday morning before "checking out" of Dr. Martin's guest house - this would constitute an interruption of the skill check.




Hmmm... I'm tempted to take twenty, stay up all night, and take whatever help I can get from Decker. I figure Kristen has done similar things before. She can always sleep in the car/plane while we travel (optimistic enough for ya?). The problem is, obviously, it would rely on a low roll. If we end up with a forty hour check, all that missed sleep is wasted.

I'll decide soon and post today.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Say, what time of night is it when we're finished grilling the suits?



The ferry arrived just before 6:30 p.m. and you arrived at Dr. Martin's home at around 7:00 p.m. - call it 8:00 p.m. as the meeting breaks up, after the small talk and the breifing.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'm tempted to take twenty, stay up all night, and take whatever help I can get from Decker. I figure Kristen has done similar things before. She can always sleep in the car/plane while we travel (optimistic enough for ya?). The problem is, obviously, it would rely on a low roll. If we end up with a forty hour check, all that missed sleep is wasted.



Oh, how I love giving players tough choices!  

Wait...did I say that out loud?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, that was a stupid choice.  

I think I was feeling confident that luck was going my way, after my shooting success in our other game. :\


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish we could trade rolls. I have a feeling that I've just found out which kids in the local high school are pregnant, who has been cheating on their wives, and whose kids are adopted. All because I thought Brandon should be doing something besides just jogging, and Brandon is definitely the jogging sort. Yup, jogging and pilates...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I wish we could trade rolls.





Ha, nice idea. Whadda ya think, Shaman? Spend an action point to trade rolls with another team member?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ha, nice idea. Whadda ya think, Shaman? Spend an action point to trade rolls with another team member?



Depending on what happens with the rolls I asked *James Heard* to make for Brandon, he may want to hang onto that Gather Information check for later, especially since you can retry your Research check in the morning after a good night's sleep with an Aid Another bonus from Decker.

(If that's not a broad enough hint...  )

(Hey *Bobitron*, is Marcel going to act in round 22 in _Wing and Sword_...?)


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> (Hey *Bobitron*, is Marcel going to act in round 22 in _Wing and Sword_...?)




Just did a little bit ago. Thanks for the reminder, though.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

Having the sniffles would be a small price to pay for the satisfaction of doggedly attempting to do something stupid.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 20, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> If a space comes open, we'll go ahead and have you make your character then - IMX it's easier to tailor the character to the campaign at that point, so the character can be dropped into the action a little more readily.




No problem...that makes perfect sense.  I'm more accustomed to play-by-email games but from what I've seen so far I really like the PbP format.

thx,
NightOwl


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Having the sniffles would be a small price to pay for the satisfaction of doggedly attempting to do something stupid.



Or as my mom has been known to say, "There's no fool like a determined fool." 


			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> I'm more accustomed to play-by-email games but from what I've seen so far I really like the PbP format.l



I haven't tried PbEM before, but I like PbP very much - the only disadvantages are the slow pace and missing out on the expressions on everyone's faces that you get around a tabletop.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 20, 2005)

One advantage to PbP and PBEM over table top, I've found, is that it's easier to roleplay in character, because I don't have reply instantly, I can think about what to write before I post.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

> I haven't tried PbEM before, but I like PbP very much - the only disadvantages are the slow pace and missing out on the expressions on everyone's faces that you get around a tabletop.



I don't know, when I GM a tabletop game there's something about pacing around the room and gesticulating wildly....Um, there's probably some truth to that as a player too - but occasionally someone will get the picture and let me read a book between turns and such. Nervous energy, gotta love it.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

This is my first time playing PbP but I really like itl.  I've never tried PbEM so I don't really know what that's like.

So far I've liked everything about this PbP stuff the pacing, and the in character stuff has been very kool.

I kinda wish there was a metagame board for my tabletop games 'cuase I play with old old friends and we probably spend as much time chatting and goofing around as we do actually playing.  But it's hard when we only see each other once a week.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

Darn I caught up to you guys in Wing and Sword.  I guess I'll have to find a new one to read while at work


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

I hope no one was waiting on me to post? I  thought I had made it clear that Brandon would be popping off to bed after his jog, with no need to bother the game thread with a post about it?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess no one wants to be the first one out of bed on Saturday morning!


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 20, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Darn I caught up to you guys in Wing and Sword.  I guess I'll have to find a new one to read while at work



One of the players has been having serious computer issues, so the game has slowed down quite a bit. It's been tough to maintain a steady pace over the last month or so.

Hopefully things will pick up again soon, as the tempo of the firefight is about to jump up a notch or three...


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

> I guess no one wants to be the first one out of bed on Saturday morning!



Funny!


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

No way man... without a GM alarm my character sleeps forever... oh blissful sleep..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 20, 2005)

Just so everyone knows after about 5:00 eastern I won't be around 'till tomorrow.  Tonight's our regular session.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 21, 2005)

Shaman,  what roll do I need to make to aid Bobitron, Research?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 21, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Shaman,  what roll do I need to make to aid Bobitron, Research?



You need to make a DC 10 Research check - if you succeed, Kristen gains an additional +2 to her check.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 21, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> With not much else to do, as he couldn't head back to pick up his car without someone free to drive the Ford Explorer back after he got his car, Hawk settled for mainly walking around the house, checking out the access points and any potential security problems, and listening to classic rock on the radio.



Remember...







			
				John Milton said:
			
		

> They also serve who only stand and wait.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 21, 2005)

You should go hiking in the rain and collect postcards like Brandon, or maybe just a long, detailed exposition about killing Luz and burying the body. That would be outstanding 

"Where have you been?"

"I took a walk. Breakfast didn't agree with me..."


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 22, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> ...or maybe just a long, detailed exposition about killing Luz and burying the body. That would be outstanding
> 
> "Where have you been?"
> 
> "I took a walk. Breakfast didn't agree with me..."



That's both    and   .







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Take ten again on the other records.



Is there something in particular that Kristen and Decker are looking for?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Is there something in particular that Kristen and Decker are looking for?




Any thoughts, team?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 22, 2005)

Just don't search for New Rebels internet porn?

I have no clue at this point. But if I were metagaming...
[sblock]
Search for Annalee, find out where the FDA drug trials were done and see if you can schmooze samples or maybe the gun guys can bust some heads and grab some?  Once we have drugs we can feed them to Luz and see if she sprouts an extra head, and once we find Annalee's boyfriend and her we'll probably find the doctor or his corpse.

We also need to find out more about the evil security guys and make sure there isn't another factor or three we aren't stalking horses for. We should probably start thinking about private plane chartering or boats, so we can't be tracked by anyone with a computer and half a brain. And someone else needs to flesh all that out and say it if it gets said... [/sblock]
...but Brandon is pretty dumb for a 14 Int sort.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I think some metagaming is the only way we are going to be able to represent Kristen's insight and knowledge that comes from 8+ years of difficult schooling and an 18 Intelligence. I know I can't live up to that.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2005)

> They also serve who only stand and wait.




Now, if I'm interpretting this correctly, this quote means Hawk just accidentally summoned Cthulhu into the world to feast on the souls of the living?



> We also need to find out more about the evil security guys and make sure there isn't another factor or three we aren't stalking horses for. We should probably start thinking about private plane chartering or boats, so we can't be tracked by anyone with a computer and half a brain.




While Hawk's all for flying a plane, I doubt we'll be able to call a private plane a reasonable expense.

Maybe we should check out the good doctor's home? Did we get an address? Since there's no evidence of any wrongdoing on his part yet, or reason to believe in kidnapping, I doubt the security or local police would have acquired a warrant and searched it.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 22, 2005)

> Since there's no evidence of any wrongdoing on his part yet, or reason to believe in kidnapping, I doubt the security or local police would have acquired a warrant and searched it.



Maybe not, but I'd expect a trap or at least to be be followed directly on the presumption of being the stalking horse. At worst private security would act in a no more legal fashion than we might given our druthers.


> While Hawk's all for flying a plane, I doubt we'll be able to call a private plane a reasonable expense.



Why not? All we have to do is find some guy who does charters and is willing accept co-pilots. We're not talking about a Lear here, just some sort of Cesna/whatever big enough for all of us/our gear/the doctor. The sort of island hopper that there are a million of in Central America and the Caribbean.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe not, but I'd expect a trap or at least to be be followed directly on the presumption of being the stalking horse.




I kind of assumed we would be heading to the house after all the research is done. Maybe Hawk could take a drive past the place while the research is happening to see if he notices anything out of place or someone watching the house?


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 22, 2005)

It think we should look at his cell phone calls from the time of the conference to see if he called his daughter.  It might be nice to check the phone records from his hotel room too but I don't know if we can do that.

I also think we should talk to his daughter it seems like if he was gonna tell anyone he was going to Venezuela it was going to be her.  Maybe if we convice her we're trying to help her father she'll be helpful.

Can you tell from cell phone records where a call was placed from?  Like where the person was located when the called.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Can you tell from cell phone records where a call was placed from?  Like where the person was located when the called.




Good question. We won't be able to tell that sort of thing from the records, but is there any way to find out where the call originated?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Also, a quick Google search turned up a bunch of places that will rent planes, but nothing regarding pricing. Here's a company in the Seattle area...

http://www.wingsaloft.com/


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2005)

> Why not? All we have to do is find some guy who does charters and is willing accept co-pilots. We're not talking about a Lear here, just some sort of Cesna/whatever big enough for all of us/our gear/the doctor. The sort of island hopper that there are a million of in Central America and the Caribbean.




You still have to file a flight plan and everything for any long distance flights.



> I kind of assumed we would be heading to the house after all the research is done. Maybe Hawk could take a drive past the place while the research is happening to see if he notices anything out of place or someone watching the house?




Sounds like an idea.



> Can you tell from cell phone records where a call was placed from? Like where the person was located when the called.




Only the region of the cell tower, I believe. If he was using a satellite phone, it's possible to get his exact GPS coordinates.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 22, 2005)

Just so everyone knows this weekend is moving weekend for me so I might not get on to post as much as I'd like if needs be use this action

Decker tags along....

;-)


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

How was everyone weekend?  

We got everything moved but I won't have my highspeed again 'till Wednesday but I can post here at work.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> How was everyone weekend?




Started doing some basic packing this weekend as well. Half done with the garage. :\ 

But I had a killer rootbeer float, which made up for any discomfort.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 25, 2005)

I got all my metal minis moved with only one casualty.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 25, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> I got all my metal minis moved with only one casualty.




Not shabby! I'm still trying to find time to get started on mine.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I haven't tried PbEM before, but I like PbP very much - the only disadvantages are the slow pace and missing out on the expressions on everyone's faces that you get around a tabletop.




PBEM is very similar to PbP in that it is rather slow-paced (perhaps even more so than PbP) and obviously the tabletop interaction is missing.  PbP was probably a natural development from PBEM games...

NightOwl


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 26, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> One advantage to PbP and PBEM over table top, I've found, is that it's easier to roleplay in character, because I don't have reply instantly, I can think about what to write before I post.




I wholeheartedly agree Falkus!  I also find it easier to roleplay and remain 'in character' since I don't have to react immediately and can really think about what my character would do or say.  I think for me (personally) I am better at role-playing with the written word as opposed to the spoken one...

NightOwl

P.S.  Again, I'm new to the whole PbP thing so if I shouldn't keep posting in the thread and cluttering things up, then please let me know and I will be content at 'lurking'.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> On reaching the ferry terminal, Decker retrieves his car from the long-term parking lot.




I think it's Hawk's car?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 26, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> How was everyone weekend?



We took our daughter to a farm and walked among the fields - next weekend we're going to another farm, this time to play among the livestock.

Yeah, I'm a hippie.  

My wife and I are planning to look for a new house in the next year or so - I dread the thought of moving again. Just packing and unpacking the bookcases...ugh... :\ 







			
				NightOwl said:
			
		

> Again, I'm new to the whole PbP thing so if I shouldn't keep posting in the thread and cluttering things up, then please let me know and I will be content at 'lurking'.



Doesn't bother me at all - the only thing I ask is if you see something game-related here don't bump the thread for a few days so that the active players won't miss it.







			
				kmdietri said:
			
		

> I think it's Hawk's car?



Whoopsie.  

I'll fix that. Thanks.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> My wife and I are planning to look for a new house in the next year or so - I dread the thought of moving again. Just packing and unpacking the bookcases...ugh...




Yeah that was a pain.  I made my whole gaming group come over and help.

This move is supposed to be temporary, I'm going back to school so we've downsized until I'm done.



> Originally Posted by *The Shaman*
> We took our daughter to a farm and walked among the fields - next weekend we're going to another farm, this time to play among the livestock.




I grew up on a farm but it's been a while since I've been back to help out.  I guess the summer is more a farming season.  We're still gettting snow up here :-(



As for the game it doesn't matter to me which or how many vehicles we take.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm going to post to the game thread tomorrow, to give you all time for discussion between the characters if you need it.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 27, 2005)

OK, I'm sort of waiting for anyone to make any more comments about Brandon's ranting conspiracy theories if they care to. I wasn't really talking to provoke conversation, it's just if Brandon was going to talk he was going to talk about our imminent doom and I felt bad for making him watch TV and grunt a lot for the past couple days worth of posts. Not to mention the "I SHALL JOG" exercise mentality. That annoys even me, and I made him up. ::


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't really have any valid input beyond what I mentioned in character. I will confess right now that I never solve the murder mystery books before the protaganist does. :\


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm guessing that the butler did it.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Falkus*
> I'm guessing that the butler did it.




Damn Luz, we should have wacked her when we had the chance...


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2005)

I was born with a suspicious, untrusting mind - and one of the longest running games I've ever ran was Cyberpunk. If anything I have to reign in my cautions and suspicions sometimes.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 28, 2005)

I got my internet set up at home here again so I'm not limited to posting only at work.

Didn't you notice the lack of posts....     Man is work boring.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm done finals! WOOHOO!


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2005)

Interesting interplay Hawk and Brandon are having. I wonder how it's going to turn out?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2005)

Brandon's a lover, not a fighter


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Bobitron*
> Is the roller down for everyone?




Yeah it wasn't working for me for a while this afternoon but it finally did.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 29, 2005)

I switch back and forth between the *Vacuum Elemental on-line dice roller* and *Nadaka’s dice box* - if one is down (usually Vacuum Elemental... :\ ) then I try the other.


----------



## kmdietri (May 2, 2005)

Oops, 

Sorry Bobitron, I guess I should have refreshed before I posted.


----------



## Bobitron (May 2, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Oops,
> 
> Sorry Bobitron, I guess I should have refreshed before I posted.




No problem! I was hoping you would post before me, to be honest. Kristen's tactical sense is... lemme see... ah yes, nil.


----------



## James Heard (May 2, 2005)

It's hard to find pointless and unreasonable things for Brandon to do. Maybe some time in the middle of the adventure he can have to go audition for a season of The Surreal Life or Hollywood Squares. I'm going for halfway between "real person" and celebrity nutjob.


----------



## The Shaman (May 5, 2005)

I've been waiting on a post from Falkus - if he doesn't post by tomorrow, I'll go ahead and work around him and give you the results of your skill checks.


----------



## James Heard (May 5, 2005)

That's ok. More time for me to stress over raiding some poor girl's underwear drawer looking for a diary that outs her dad.


----------



## Falkus (May 6, 2005)

I appologize again. Real life has not been kind to me lately. I signed up for a spring course in my university, I rent an apartment because I can't live in resisdence in the summer, get everything set up, head in the next day, and find out that the university renamed the course, and thus I've signed up for a course I've already taken. The computer system at Bishops is supposed to pick up on these things at registration, so I have no idea why it cleared me, making this doubly aggravating.

If you want me to leave so someone more regular can take my place, I understand fully.


----------



## The Shaman (May 6, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I appologize again. Real life has not been kind to me lately. I signed up for a spring course in my university, I rent an apartment because I can't live in resisdence in the summer, get everything set up, head in the next day, and find out that the university renamed the course, and thus I've signed up for a course I've already taken. The computer system at Bishops is supposed to pick up on these things at registration, so I have no idea why it cleared me, making this doubly aggravating.
> 
> If you want me to leave so someone more regular can take my place, I understand fully.



No worries - I was ready to work around you if need be. RL gets us all by the short hairs sometimes.


----------



## The Shaman (May 7, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in posting - I'd planned on updating yesterday, but I turned out to be busier than I thought I would be.


----------



## Bobitron (May 8, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The DVDs include several documentary filmmakers: Gillo Pontecarvo’s Battle of Algiers...




Never heard of it.   



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> The CDs are what one might expect to see from a teenage girl circa the Nineties who’s since moved on to other things: Spice Girls, N’sync, 98degrees, and The New Rebels.




Moved on? From N'Sync?!? NEVER!


----------



## The Shaman (May 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought I'd slip in a little cross-polination...  

Of course, it's not really a documentary, but it sure looks and feels like one!


----------



## kmdietri (May 9, 2005)

I actually watched that movie for a film class once.  Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## James Heard (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the delay (if any, didn't check the timestamps), I had to jot off for a day out of town.


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

I will be out of town for a while, returning on Monday 5/16. I will have limited internet access until then. Feel free to NPC Kristen until then, Shaman. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## The Shaman (May 16, 2005)

I took a little time to post as events are taking a bit of a turn and I wanted to be sure of how I was going to respond to the group's actions.

I'm interested to see how this plays out...


----------



## James Heard (May 16, 2005)

Somehow I'm seeing this as either our natural segue into Cops, or a special Where Are They Now? on the legal problems of the New Rebels. Remember, if we start shooting cops we gotta hold one hostage so we can make it across the border to Canada so we don't face the death penalty, right?


----------



## Bobitron (May 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Nobody that I know of," lied Hawk, after a few seconds of thought. "I've been contracted by Dr. Gold's corporation to investigate his disappearance."




Ouch. Didn't your momma ever teach you not to lie, Hawk?


----------



## The Shaman (May 21, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Nobody that I know of," lied Hawk, after a few seconds of thought. "I've been contracted by Dr. Gold's corporation to investigate his disappearance."



I'm going to need a Bluff check to go with this, *Falkus*, if you please.


----------



## Falkus (May 23, 2005)

> Ouch. Didn't your momma ever teach you not to lie, Hawk?




Well, if I tell the truth, we're definetly going to jail for breaking and entering.


----------



## James Heard (May 23, 2005)

Is it too late to froth at the mouth and go psycho on the cops? Then we'll just get lawyer-guy to tell the jury about your dysfunctional childhood and your addictions to booze and pills. Meanwhile the rest of us can finish checking out the guy's underwear drawer and playing Solitaire on his computer. Take one for the team, want you to do this....for team you must do..../Dark Side


----------



## Bobitron (May 23, 2005)

Seriously, if Kristen sees there are cops outside she would go to the door and try to explain her presence. I'm not quite sure what to do here, folks...


----------



## James Heard (May 24, 2005)

Me either. This is absolutely the fastest response of any police force I've ever ran into in my wide experiences of misspent youth. Frankly I'm wondering how Brandon's going to handle prison life, and whether or not I'm going to have to write up the Oz scenes or if I'll get away with glossing it over with his cellmate smoking cigarettes and tattooing "Rungo's Girl" on his shoulder.


----------



## The Shaman (May 24, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> This is absolutely the fastest response of any police force I've ever ran into in my wide experiences of misspent youth.



Remember, the team was at the house for more than an hour (post 126) - the question you might want to be asking yourselves is, how did the police know someone was in the house?


----------



## James Heard (May 24, 2005)

> Remember, the team was at the house for more than an hour (post 126) - the question you might want to be asking yourselves is, how did the police know someone was in the house?



It's still pretty quick IMO, unless we're right up the street from the precinct or this guy is on the city council. Maybe police reaction is faster in the west than in the southeast, but I think a lot of times cops must stop to pick up their laundry and watch their tv shows before they bother getting in a car. And just because a squad car shows up, to get out instead of flashing the lights menacingly and spotlighting the neighborhood?

I'm not complaining, just noting a difference in experiences/expectations. In any case Brandon obviously wasn't running around with a bad crowd like I was when he was younger, the only logical thing for him to do is hide or run. Unless there's one helluva roof vent up here in the attic then, he's up in the dark metaphorically wetting himself.


----------



## The Shaman (May 24, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe police reaction is faster in the west than in the southeast, but I think a lot of times cops must stop to pick up their laundry and watch their tv shows before they bother getting in a car. And just because a squad car shows up, to get out instead of flashing the lights menacingly and spotlighting the neighborhood?



Sammamish is a well-to-do suburb of Seattle that caters to high-tech workers and their families. The city contracts for police services with King County SD and the response time is excellent - "Priority 1"* call response time is between 13 and 14 minutes.

There are a couple of wrinkles that you may learn in the near future that will put some of this into context for you.

The police procedural element is as accurate as I can represent it from my own 12-year law enforcement experience, subject to the dynamics of the game - I would never let someone Bluff me as easily as Hawk did the deputy!

*"Priority X" calls are homicides, robberies, and other related felonies and have a response time of about 4 minutes in Sammamish; "Priority 1" calls include break-ins.


----------



## James Heard (May 24, 2005)

I doubt anyone would let themselves be bluffed as easily as the deputy, unless Hawk was sporting a badge or uniform.

How about it Falkus? How about you just tell the nice officers that you're with Homeland Security and they need to get their cars moved in case the hazardous materials guys need to take their spot?


----------



## Bobitron (May 24, 2005)

Well, if Kristen gets involved, she is going to play the Martin card, saying that he asked them to check out Gold's residence for files and clues as to where he might be. She is an employee of the company, so maybe that will help. I hope Martin will vouch for us if needed.


----------



## kmdietri (May 24, 2005)

Sorry about the delay in posting guys.  It was a long weekend up here and we booked it to cottage.

I have an idea if I could actually see the damn cops... I should have used an action point.


----------



## kmdietri (May 30, 2005)

Happy Memorial Day Guys,

I'm thinking of you guys while I'm slaving away here at work. :-(


----------



## Bobitron (May 31, 2005)

Happy belated Memorial Day to you all! I'm back from a very busy long weekend, hope all went well for everyone.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a note to make a voice: I'm not disappeared, Brandon is just hiding in the attic and I really don't have anything important to add. All those survival instincts kicking in...


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 1, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just a note to make a voice: I'm not disappeared, Brandon is just hiding in the attic and I really don't have anything important to add. All those survival instincts kicking in...



That's what I assumed.

I'll update the game thread on Wednesday or Thursday - sorry for the delay. :\


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 2, 2005)

Again, sorry for the delay in updating - busy week.

The holiday weekend was quiet - this is only the second time in something like 12 years that I've had major holidays off, so it's kind of strange to not be working! All things considered, with the crowds and all, I'm not sure I really like having holidays off... :\


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 7, 2005)

Holy moly..... it's only tuesday.... this week is dragging already....  Anyone else feel like it should be Thursday?


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 10, 2005)

Well TGIF!!!!

Finally


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Well TGIF!!!!
> 
> Finally





I spent most of the day yesterday trying to convince myself it was Thursday. I'm not sure why, but my internal clock tells me it's saturday even now. :\


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 10, 2005)

Thursday nights is our gaming night.  I was up 'till 3 and now I'm trying to convince my body to keep breathing....

Damn "after gaming video-games"

Any of you guys play Warcraft III?


;-)


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Any of you guys play Warcraft III?
> ;-)




I played quite a bit, but I suck at anything except the single player and the easy version against the computer on the scenarios. I haven't played online yet, but I will give it a shot once I get my high-speed connection next week (whooopppeeeee!).


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 10, 2005)

> I played quite a bit, but I suck at anything except the single player and the easy version against the computer on the scenarios. I haven't played online yet, but I will give it a shot once I get my high-speed connection next week (whooopppeeeee!).




Really, let me know when you get on.  I'll get you playing DotA.  It's a custom version of WCIII that is quite unique and super fun.  I'm currently ruining my marriage with it...


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Really, let me know when you get on.  I'll get you playing DotA.  It's a custom version of WCIII that is quite unique and super fun.  I'm currently ruining my marriage with it...




Do you have the link to dl the mod files?


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 10, 2005)

> Do you have the link to dl the mod files?




Here it is

The link is about halfway down the page in the middle where it says Download here.

http://www.dota-allstars.com

try this:

http://www.dota-allstars.com/dotamaps/DotA Allstars v6.09b.w3x

Yep that's it the second link.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, I'll install it and get online when I get the chance. Small file, eh?


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah it's just the map.  If you have WCIII installed that's all you need is the map.  You just put it in the Maps folder.


Problem is you need to play it against someone else, so either online or over lan.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry again for the delay - we reached the crux of the action in my other PbP game and it was taking a lot of time each round to prepare my updates. I will be able to pick up our pace again!

After you guys get bailed out...uh, I mean, finish with the deputies, however that plays out (  ), I'm going to offer you a couple of tips that will hopefully help to sync us up and make your investigative process a little easier. In the meantime I appreciate your patience and I urge you to take to heart the following advice: 

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you...


----------



## James Heard (Jun 11, 2005)

The problem is that Brandon's not smart enough to be paranoid enough, and more importantly if you're too paranoid you go home and don't do squat which makes for lame adventures. Couch Potato Cthulu? Err, no.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

I've got a shadow with me all week here at work so I'll try and get my posts done in the evenings.

Everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 13, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Hawk remained seated in the patrol car. It wasn't as if he had a choice or anything. The handcuffs and locked door made it difficult for him to do anything else.






			
				kmdietri said:
			
		

> Everyone have a good weekend?



I was sick all weekend, unfortunately - something I ate didn't agree with me. :\ 

How 'bout you?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

Good weekend for me, barring the lack of cable (couldn't watch the F1 race at home and had to travel to a friends) and internet (No email? No forums?!? NO FUN!). It was hot and muggy up here in New England, and we made good use of the new indoor pool.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 14, 2005)

Arrgh, caught in my twisted web of lies. Well, twisted web of a lie.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 14, 2005)

Heh, we had 50 mph winds and a tropical storm this weekend in FL. I went to the beach and watched SWep3  It was awesome, the streets were easier to navigate than they've been in a month or more and they suspend tolls during hurricane sorts of weather. The only black mark was listening to all the employees bitch about the storm like it was something dangerous. Some people just listen to TV too much.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 14, 2005)

I had a good weekend, barely survived a friends stag party, I'm still getting over the hang over.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Arrgh, caught in my twisted web of lies. Well, twisted web of a lie.






			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> It was hot and muggy up here in New England, and we made good use of the new indoor pool.



Sah-wheet!







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The only black mark was listening to all the employees bitch about the storm like it was something dangerous. Some people just listen to TV too much.



I grew up in southern California, and it's the same thing there - the NWS predicts light showers and it leads the evening news: "Let's go live to sixteen different reporters to get a glimpse of raindrops!" (_cut to image of a reporter in a snowsuit under partly cloudy skies on a street corner in South LA_) "The storm hasn't arrived here yet, but we did have the antenna stolen off the newsvan!"...







			
				kmdietri said:
			
		

> I had a good weekend, barely survived a friends stag party, I'm still getting over the hang over.



WHAT'S THAT? DO YOU NEED SOME ARPIRIN? OR SOME MORE ALCOHOL PERHAPS? NO, I'M NOT SHOUTING. WHY DO YOU ASK?


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll update our thread after *Falkus* decides how he wants to handle the reporter up in his grille...


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 22, 2005)

This your little brother Hawk?

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2005/06/22/1099514-ap.html

;-)


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 23, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> This your little brother Hawk?
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2005/06/22/1099514-ap.html



I'm glad he turned up - I thought sure he was going to turn out to be another mountain lion fatality.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 23, 2005)

That's very good.  I was just sent that e-mail about the largest Grizzly in the world in Alaska yesterday, holy gross...  There's been two people killed recently by bears up here.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 25, 2005)

Just by way of encouragement...you've picked up two of three important clues. Now you need to decipher them.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Just by way of encouragement...you've picked up two of three important clues. Now you need to decipher them.




You hear that, everyone? Get to work on it, since I have no clue.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2005)

Brandon's out walking though, and I don't do puzzles well.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll update again after we hear from *kmdietri* and hopefully get a really HUGE Knowledge roll from Decker... :\


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, not feeling too good about that roll, especially being right in front of the boss and all. Kristen will stay up late to find the info if needed, this time taking her sweet time.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay guys.

I'm posting now.   

*crosses fingers*


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 28, 2005)

Woo hoo...

That was just a generic int check.  If I got to use one of my specific knowledge skills it may be higher.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

I wanted to note something that I just noticed about the spoilers. When I recieve an email showing there is a new post, it doesn't black out the message, giving me the text. Not much that can be done about it. I do like having the email notification, so just be aware.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I wanted to note something that I just noticed about the spoilers. When I recieve an email showing there is a new post, it doesn't black out the message, giving me the text. Not much that can be done about it. I do like having the email notification, so just be aware.



Hmmmm.... :\ 

Kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it?

Guess you're on the honor system, *Bobitron*!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Guess you're on the honor system, *Bobitron*!




I try to avoid it as much as possible.  Normally I don't read them, but sometimes I catch a glimpse.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 28, 2005)

"...Decker goes for big air...and he sticks the landing!"

A final score of *27* on your Knowledge check? That's what the doctors ordered!  

You guys up for some more B&E?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

Like I said, I can't put two and two together to make four in the mysteries. 

Oh, and what's B&E?


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 29, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Oh, and what's B&E?



That would be "breaking and entering."  

And now a little note from my 1 y.o., daughter...

 aIG


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> And now a little note from my 1 y.o., daughter...
> 
> aIG




Nice work, Rachel!


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 29, 2005)

So... I'm thinking Goldy has stashed something important in that cd case and we need to get our hands on it to figure out what that is...

If we can get in legaly would be the best to see if he's got it.  

I don't even know if we can break in again.  The cops have seen all the characters, they've seen Hawk's car and so has the person who tipped them off last time.  If we do b and e we have to make it super fast and get out of there.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. Legally is the way to go on this one, breaking in again would just cause a few too many problems.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree. Legally is the way to go on this one, breaking in again would just cause a few too many problems.




Well... 

Strictly speaking, last time was legal. After all, we weren't charged with a crime.


----------



## kmdietri (Jun 30, 2005)

Well y'all...

Have a happy 4th of July. 

I'm out of here for Canada Day tomorrow.  I'll be back Monday but I'm sure you guys will have better things to do.  ;-)


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, have a great weekend, everyone! I'm going to a ALMS race on Monday, I can't wait. Plus, my brother is coming up from Washington DC for a couple days, and it will be great to see him.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 1, 2005)

Have fun, be safe, don't blow off any body parts - your own or anyone else's!


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 5, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good Canada Day/Independence Day!  

Now to recover the CD case without getting busted...again...


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 6, 2005)

In the next day or two I'm going to post some tips for you based on my GMing style that will hopefully make this a little easier for you - I'm thinking through what I want to tell you so that I don't give away too much...


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 11, 2005)

Okay, more like a week than a day or two.

FIrst, I'd like a roll call - who is planning to continue with this game? If you're not, I'd like to give the alts a chance to join if they're still interested.

Second, I said I would give you some hints that might help you to 'decode' my GM style. I've been searching for a post by *Celebrim* on the General RPG board that describes his style and mine pretty well. I haven't found the actual post, so I'll paraphrase the example:

*Celebrim* described setting up a hidden trap door in a room with the floor covered by straw. He also placed a broom as a prop in the room. He assigned a +8 to the Search check if the players indicated that their characters removed the straw - the broom was intended as a hint.

This is very similar to how I set up my clues - I like player thought and interaction with the environment through their characters to influence whether or not a skill check succeeds.

In the example of the CD case, I planted the clue in the repeated descriptions of Gold's interest in blues: the blues festival posters, the visits to the blues club downtown indicated in his credit receipts, the names in the CD collection. When it appeared that you guys were stalling a bit, I used a Knowledge check to help trigger an association for you. For investigative scenarios like this one, this is how I use skill checks and dice, rather than saying, "A 20 on your Research check? 'Mr. Lucky' is the name of a CD by John Lee Hooker that Gold has in his collection."

This is how I try to strike a balance between character knowledge and player knowledge. Hopefully that will help to provide some additional guidance for you.

As I mentioned earlier, you have two of three clues in your characters' possession already: the existence of the CD case is one, another is in the records you have of Gold's spending and activity. That's my last hint to you for now...good luck! Your missing scientist awaits!


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd actually love to continue, but I agree that with the stress on other sorts of skills than he's built on Brandon's woefully unsuited for the game and this would be a perfect time for him to bail.

For the alts out there, I'd recommend maxing out Bluff, Search, & Research w/maybe Spot too. Those seem to have a lot more weight in the game so far, and the party needs more specialists in at least a few of them.

Anyways, everyone have fun and good gaming!


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm in! I am not the best at bringing the clues together, but I'll try to 'read between the lines' more. 

Do you feel it is important to bring in another player now that James has pulled out?


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know, *James Heard* - much appreciated!







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Do you feel it is important to bring in another player now that James has pulled out?



Hmmm...I generally like the dynamic that four players bring to a game, but it isn't essential.

Let's hear what the others players have to say. One thing to consider is this: do you have all of your team's needs covered with three rather than four? The adventure right now is a lot of intrigue and skulking around, but that may change - for example, *Falkus* hasn't had his day in the sun yet, but I wouldn't recommend tackling the adventure without having Hawk's skills available.

One more thing about my GMing style: I don't have a 'plot' or planned encounters for this game. What I have are extensive notes on the bad guys, their goals, and their tactics. Everything that happens in the game is in response to what your characters do and how the baddies respond - there are no real set-piece encounters or 'scenes', only some encounter locations (the baddies' places of operation) and a sort of decision-tree based on what the bad guys do if their plan is exposed or interfered with. This is pretty freeform - your only limits on what your characters can or can't do are in-game considerations, like how many of the bills Dr. Martin is willing to pick up, and even that's not a limitation if your characters decide to pay for something themselves.


----------



## kmdietri (Jul 12, 2005)

I’d definitely like to continue, if you guys will have me.  I’m impartial to having 3 or 4 characters, but I agree that four characters covers more ground.  

I’m sorry to hear you’d like to leave James I think Brandon would be fine in this adventure, and he’s a lot of fund to have around.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm still in. I may not be the best at figuring out clues, but someone's got to be the driver and meatshield.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 12, 2005)

Glad to hear you're still on board. Any thoughts on continuing with three or inviting an alternate to make four?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 12, 2005)

I've got no problems either way. Whatever works best.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm going to see If *NightOwl* is still interested, and what kind of character s/he'd like to play.

*NightOwl* to the white courtesy phone please...paging *NightOwl*...


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

Has anyone seen NightOwl?


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 18, 2005)

For the time being, let's continue on with three.

I believe you were trying to decide how to get back into the good doctor's house without ending up in the King County Jail...


----------



## kmdietri (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in posting guys.  My work computer went down and I've been sitting at some one elses desk all week.

Just a heads up as well.  I leave for a week of camping this evening.  I'll try and respond to anything on here this afternoon.

If not you guys have a good week.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 22, 2005)

kmdietri said:
			
		

> Just a heads up as well.  I leave for a week of camping this evening.



Have a great time, and we'll pick up when you get back!


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 25, 2005)

Great convo, everyone! Some interesting ideas being discussed...

Just wanted to let y'all know I'll be out of town Thursday through Saturday this week - a short trip to visit some friends in...

...*Vegas, baby! VEGAS!*


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 2, 2005)

Seems like you guys are a little stuck - how can I help?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Force people to respond to my mediocre idea?


----------

